# Log Of Ics Booting On Droid X, Need Help Figuring Out Whats Going Wrong.



## mrlase (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright, so, the last few days I've been working on porting a very very rudimentary build of CM9 combined with code from RevNumber's CM7-GB github. I've gotten to the point where the phone boots up to the red motorola logo and you can even access root adb. However, it won't boot past that. Would anyone be interested in taking a look at the log?

Log: https://gist.github.com/1398659

If, for whatever reason you want to mess around with the build, just let me know and I'll upload the OTA zip probably. Keep in mind though, this _*does not boot past the red motorola logo, it only provides access to rooted ADB*_*.*

I'll work on getting sources uploaded to github later on.

*EDIT:*

I think that its failing at


```
<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): SurfaceFlinger is starting<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): SurfaceFlinger's main thread ready to run. Initializing graphics H/W...<br />
E/FramebufferNativeWindow( 1576): couldn't open framebuffer HAL (No such device)<br />
E/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): Display subsystem failed to initialize. check logs. exiting...<br />
```
From reading around, it seems that this problem is either associated with the kernel or the vram. We don't have access to changing the kernel and I'm starting to think we don't have access to set boot args either


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

mrlase said:


> Alright, so, the last few days I've been working on porting a very very rudimentary build of CM9 combined with code from RevNumber's CM7-GB github. I've gotten to the point where the phone boots up to the red motorola logo and you can even access root adb. However, it won't boot past that. Would anyone be interested in taking a look at the log?
> 
> Log: https://gist.github.com/1398659
> 
> ...


it is having the same problem as the nook color had, pretty much the screen isnt starting up when it is suppose to, the sgx530(or what ever gpu the droid x has) needs a newer driver that isnt available in the 2.6.32 kernel but it is available in the 2.6.35 kernel(not available on droid x yet)

```
<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): SurfaceFlinger is starting<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): SurfaceFlinger's main thread ready to run. Initializing graphics H/W...<br />
E/FramebufferNativeWindow( 1576): couldn't open framebuffer HAL (No such device)<br />
E/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): Display subsystem failed to initialize. check logs. exiting...<br />
```
you can try talking to some of the nook devs and seeing if they can help you out with this problem cause they got around it without a kernel change(they are using some funky hack) but seeing as the nook doesnt have a locked bootloader they can change the kernel version to get the rom working properly unlike us(i hate locked bootloaders)

Dalingrin is the cm7 maintainer for the nook color and he is currently working on cm9, talk to him if you want to get started on a fix but he can only be contacted through twitter
fattire is another dev for the nook who can possibly help you(i think he made the hack that got ics booting on the nook)

im pretty sure someone is going to say this is irrelevant but is isnt because the nook and droid x have the same hardware, and they are on the same kernel version(not exactly but they are on the .32 kernel)

hope this helps
luigi90210

PS here is how the nook got touch screen support
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,10354


> It was late when I got it boot, so I hope I didn't miss any steps
> start by going here
> after the ICS source is sync'd, then
> download fat-tire's source from github and copy the files to /device/bn/encore
> ...


thats the method that got ics booting on the nook, maybe it can be adapted to work on the droid x


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad to see someone trying, might want to hit up cvpcs as well he is working on this as well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlase (Aug 13, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> it is having the same problem as the nook color had, pretty much the screen isnt starting up when it is suppose to, the sgx530(or what ever gpu the droid x has) needs a newer driver that isnt available in the 2.6.32 kernel but it is available in the 2.6.35 kernel(not available on droid x yet)
> 
> ```
> I/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): SurfaceFlinger is starting I/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): SurfaceFlinger's main thread ready to run. Initializing graphics H/W... E/FramebufferNativeWindow( 1576): couldn't open framebuffer HAL (No such device) E/SurfaceFlinger( 1576): Display subsystem failed to initialize. check logs. exiting...
> ...


I'm dumbfounded, but this is actually working. It's at the cyanogenmod logo now. I'll be uploading this soon.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

mrlase said:


> I'm dumbfounded, but this is actually working. It's at the cyanogenmod logo now. I'll be uploading this soon.


glad to see that you got it booting now

fattire also posted his github on the ics for nook
https://github.com/fat-tire/android_device_bn_encore
hopefully that will help you out seeing as the nook and droid x have similar hardware


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Also make sure the boot allocations are properly set across the board. When I built my ics for the x that was the issue I had that caused similar issues.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## mrlase (Aug 13, 2011)

blackadept said:


> Also make sure the boot allocations are properly set across the board. When I built my ics for the x that was the issue I had that caused similar issues.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW


Where can you set the boot allocations? I've been trying to find that but have come up short so far.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have no idea what you've gotten done, but for that error, I got around it by removing /system/lib/hw/gralloc.omap3.so and verifying that /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg contained the line "0 0 android"


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

https://github.com/H...ase/commits/ics

that should help as well

credit goes to hashcode, the touch screen and hw accelleration are the only real ones i think will work


----------



## mrlase (Aug 13, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> https://github.com/H...ase/commits/ics
> 
> that should help as well
> 
> credit goes to hashcode, the touch screen and hw accelleration are the only real ones i think will work


Well that commit seems rather convenient haha. I'm getting everything on github right now so I'll have a build running these new commits tonight. Thanks for that link.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

mrlase said:


> Well that commit seems rather convenient haha. I'm getting everything on github right now so I'll have a build running these new commits tonight. Thanks for that link.


no problem, just want to help get ics up and running on our droid x's


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> no problem, just want to help get ics up and running on our droid x's


Well keep it up! Supportive air five!


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Well keep it up! Supportive air five!


*air fives back*

i posted some info about the wifi driver on the release thread, maybe that will help out a bit


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent work thus far!

Is this video from anyone in this thread? Seems encouraging....


----------



## MonsterAndroid (Dec 1, 2011)

I made the video myself, Just got a copy of it and reviewed what he has done so far. It is fun to see it running though


----------

